# *This just in* from the Netherlands!



## markwind (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey all, I hope you all had a terrific Christmas!

So I finally took the time to sign on after having watched some of Mike Verta's videos. Amazing stuff, I love it when someone takes the time to share insights based on years of experience. Of which the same could be said about these forums here. What an incredible goldmine on the internet. So of course, as a composer starting out, I had to sign up here too .

Ahum, so let me introduce myself: I'm Mark, started composing in January, played a bit a VI piano and solo violin, which I expanded upon throughout this past year. I didn't have any musical training before I started, so I rely on my feeling and ears to judge if I am moving into the right direction.. And of course, I never stop researching.

The type of music I love to compose.. Is really anything that I can think of. I love orchestral compositions in all it's diversity, but I love all the varied soundscapes, synthesizers, actual instruments or really mess with the sound of actual instruments to create a - as far as I know - unique sound. Which I do in my own studio I built in my garage.

If it's a sound and the context fits, I love to use it.

At the moment I am scoring a short film, which is my first gig, and I also publish some of my own standalone work. And of course, hoping to at some point move out of Europe, perhaps to England but at some point to LA.

See yall at the forums!


----------



## Resoded (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey Mark, welcome to the forum!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello , and welcome to the Forum Mark , if you have any links for your music post it here , so we can check it out o-[][]-o


----------



## markwind (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! 

I have two songs out at the moment. Working on the next at the moment, in the spirit of christmas and is nearly finished. But I share them tepidly. It's tough as I learn so much in between songs that it's always tempting to hide my earlier work 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F120094781&secret_url=false[/flash] 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122741459&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Mark.  I agree, Mike's videos are quite insightful!!


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey Mark

welcome and hello! 

Philipp


----------



## markwind (Dec 30, 2013)

If you guys have any meaningful feedback on the first piece in particular. I would love to hear it. The second piece is up for a redo sometime in 2014.

I have alot to learn, so all feedback is very welcome .


----------

